# Tennessee River Portrait



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 19, 2017)

I write in a tonal romantic style, that sometimes verges towards classic film music (Korngold, Williams, Horner, et. al.) I am linking below my piece "Tennessee River Portrait"


__
https://soundcloud.com/paultmcgraw%2Ftennessee-river-portrait

Here is a link to both a PDF of the score and the Sibelius file, if of interest.

https://app.box.com/s/2a0yykhdea4e78wr1tkaeitg3n7mje4k

I welcome comments or critique. Thanks in advance for listening!

Paul McGraw


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I like how you varied it with more dramatic tension. I would like to hear more of that. Yeah, sounds a lot like a movie soundtrack.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks Phil. I appreciate the comment!


----------

